# rpm-management



## Cstar (18. Juni 2003)

Hmmm, ich verwendet jetzt schon ein paar Monate Debian: Das apt-get dort hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Zur Zeit probiere ich grad Mandrake aus. Gibt es für Mandrake/Redhat eine vergleichbares Paketmanagement: Ich möchte zumindest damit Pakete aktualisieren können.
thx


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2003)

du hast die antwort doch schon in das Betreff geschrieben.

Auch mit RPM kannst 

```
[holyfly@walkingtux holyfly]$ rpm --help
Usage: rpm [OPTION...]

Query options (with -q or --query):
  -c, --configfiles                list all configuration files
  -d, --docfiles                   list all documentation files
  --dump                           dump basic file information
  -l, --list                       list files in package
  --queryformat=QUERYFORMAT        use the following query format
  -s, --state                      display the states of the listed files
  -a, --all                        query/verify all packages
  -f, --file                       query/verify package(s) owning file
  -g, --group                      query/verify package(s) in group
  -p, --package                    query/verify a package file
  --specfile                       query a spec file
  --whatrequires                   query/verify the package(s) which require a
                                   dependency
  --whatprovides                   query/verify the package(s) which provide a
                                   dependency

Verify options (with -V or --verify):
  --nomd5                          don't verify MD5 digest of files
  --nofiles                        don't verify files in package
  --nodeps                         don't verify package dependencies
  --noscript                       don't execute verify script(s)
  -a, --all                        query/verify all packages
  -f, --file                       query/verify package(s) owning file
  -g, --group                      query/verify package(s) in group
  -p, --package                    query/verify a package file
  --specfile                       query a spec file
  --whatrequires                   query/verify the package(s) which require a
                                   dependency
  --whatprovides                   query/verify the package(s) which provide a
                                   dependency

Signature options:
  --addsign                        sign package(s) (identical to --resign)
  -K, --checksig                   verify package signature(s)
  --import                         import an armored public key
  --resign                         sign package(s) (identical to --addsign)
  --nodigest                       don't verify package digest(s)
  --nosignature                    don't verify package signature(s)

Database options:
  --initdb                         initialize database
  --rebuilddb                      rebuild database inverted lists from
                                   installed package headers

Install/Upgrade/Erase options:
  --allfiles                       alle Dateien installieren, auch die
                                   config-Dateien, die sonst übergangen
                                   würden
  --allmatches                     Alle Pakete entfernen, die mit <PAKET>
                                   übereinstimmen (normalerweise wird ein
                                   Fehler angezeigt, wenn <PAKET> mehrere
                                   Pakete bezeichnet)
  --badreloc                       relocate files in non-relocateable package
  -e, --erase=<package>+           Paket löschen (deinstallieren)
  --excludedocs                    Dokumentation nicht installieren
  --excludepath=<path>             skip files with leading component <path>
  --force                          Abkürzung für --replacepkgs --replacefiles
  -F, --freshen=<packagefile>+     upgrade package(s) if already installed
  -h, --hash                       Fortschrittsanzeige bei der
                                   Paketinstallation (gut zusammen mit -v)
  --ignorearch                     Paket-Architektur nicht überprüfen
  --ignoreos                       Paket-Betriebssystem nicht überprüfen
  --ignoresize                     don't check disk space before installing
  -i, --install                    install package(s)
  --justdb                         Datenbank erneuern, aber das Dateisystem
                                   nicht verändern
  --nodeps                         Dateiabhängigkeiten nicht überprüfen
  --nomd5                          don't verify MD5 digest of files
  --noorder                        Paket-Installation nicht neu sortieren, um
                                   den Abhängigkeiten zu genügen
  --nosuggest                      do not suggest missing dependency
                                   resolution(s)
  --noscripts                      do not execute package scriptlet(s)
  --notriggers                     do not execute any scriptlet(s) triggered
                                   by this package
  --oldpackage                     Aktualisierung auf eine alte Version des
                                   Pakets (--force macht das bei
                                   Aktualisierungen automatisch)
  --percent                        Prozentangabe bei der Paketinstallation
                                   ausgeben
  --prefix=<dir>                   Verschiebe das Paket, wenn es verschiebbar
                                   ist, in das Verzeichnis <VERZ>
  --relocate=<old>=<new>           relocate files from path <old> to <new>
  --repackage                      save erased package files by repackaging
  --replacefiles                   Auch dann installieren, wenn das Paket
                                   installierte Dateien ersetzt
  --replacepkgs                    Neuinstallation, wenn das Paket schon
                                   vorhanden ist
  --test                           Nicht installieren - nur anzeigen, ob es
                                   funktionieren würde
  -U, --upgrade=<packagefile>+     upgrade package(s)

Common options for all rpm modes:
  -D, --define='MACRO EXPR'        define MACRO with value EXPR
  -E, --eval='EXPR'                print macro expansion of EXPR
  --macros=<FILE:...>              read <FILE:...> instead of default file(s)
  --nodigest                       don't verify package digest(s)
  --nosignature                    don't verify package signature(s)
  --rcfile=<FILE:...>              read <FILE:...> instead of default file(s)
  -r, --root=ROOT                  use ROOT as top level directory (default:
                                   "/")
  --querytags                      display known query tags
  --showrc                         display final rpmrc and macro configuration
  --quiet                          provide less detailed output
  -v, --verbose                    provide more detailed output
  --version                        Die benutzte RPM-Version anzeigen

Options implemented via popt alias/exec:
  --scripts                        list install/erase scriptlets from
                                   package(s)
  --setperms                       set permissions of files in a package
  --setugids                       set user/group ownership of files in a
                                   package
  --conflicts                      list capabilities this package conflicts
                                   with
  --obsoletes                      list other packages removed by installing
                                   this package
  --provides                       list capabilities that this package provides
  --requires                       list capabilities required by package(s)
  --info                           list descriptive information from package(s)
  --changelog                      list change logs for this package
  --triggers                       list trigger scriptlets from package(s)
  --last                           list package(s) by install time, most
                                   recent first
  --filesbypkg                     list all files from each package
  --redhatprovides                 find package name that contains a provided
                                   capability (needs rpmdb-redhat package
                                   installed)
  --redhatrequires                 find package name that contains a required
                                   capability (needs rpmdb-redhat package
                                   installed)
  --buildpolicy=<policy>           set buildroot <policy> (e.g. compress man
                                   pages)
  --with=<option>                  enable configure <option> for build
  --without=<option>               disable configure <option> for build
```

einiges


----------



## Cstar (18. Juni 2003)

*rpm*

Na ja, vielleicht hab ich mich nicht ganz verständlich ausgedrückt:
Mit apt-get ist es ja möglich in /etc/apt/sources.list einige Server im Netz anzugeben von denen man sich die *debs holen kann. Mit apt-cache search * kann man dann ein bestimmtes Paket raussuchen und es dann installieren bzw. runterladen. Dazu gibts halt noch frontends wie dselect, aptitude, gnome-apt etc. Ich such eben jetzt für mandrake nach einem ähnlichen tool, das die Aufgaben erledigt. Hmmm, soweit ich aus der Liste entnehmen kann (auf dem ersten) Blick, ist das mit rpm ohne Weiteres nicht möglich....


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Juni 2003)

ich kenne dpkg und Apt (was nur ein frontend für dpkg) sehr gut.

Aber glaube mir auch das ist in einer ähnlichen Art mit RPM möglich.
Wie jedoch genau, solltest du die manpage befragen.
Notfalls kannst du auch dpgk APT installieren, ob das praxistauglich ist auf RPM Based Linux bezweifel ich jetzt einfach mal.


----------



## Hinkebein (24. Juni 2003)

Natürlich gibt es apt-get für RedHat und es funktioniert super auf meiner Kiste. Hier ne Anleitung :

http://www.stonebyte.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=14

Gruß

Hinkebein





http://www.stonebyte.de


----------

